#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Английский >  > > >  >  >  Посыпание Будды пеплом

## Svarog

Здравствуйте!
Сталкивался ли кто-нибудь с англоязычным первоисточником книги, переведенной В. Максимовым и изданной, в частности, Карма Йеше Палдрон '2006 с названием "Посыпание Будды пеплом. Учение дзен мастера Сунг Сана".

Как в английском тексте написано "просто как это" и "как это"?

Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Alexeiy

Just like this, like this.

Подробнее насчет этого: 
http://www.kwanumzen.com/primarypoin...onnection.html
http://www.kwanumzen.com/pzc/oldnews...ghisbowls.html

Некоторые главы из книги есть здесь: http://www.kwanumzen.com/pzc/oldnewsletter/

----------

